# They're taking away our Ammo!



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I did some research on this about 3-4 months ago, and as I recall, all the legislation introduced was at the urging of the two guys who own the technology to do the "coding". None of the legislation got out of committee to the floors of any legislatures for debate.


----------



## Trooper 08 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Unbelievable!!!*

That is a unreal that they are going to start hurting the law abiding citizens of this country. Instead of going after the real criminals in this country the court system and higher ups act as if they are afraid of the real hardened criminals. I see it day in and day out everyday criminals that get a slap on the wrist and the average working individual gets the shaft. I didn't think it would take them this long to start pulling b.s. like this. What needs to happen is these pieces of garbage who purchase the weapons through a "straw purchase" need to be set as examples and not let off so easy! :mg: Sorry I went on so long but like I said I deal with the finest of all Americans on a daily basis and to see how they just keep getting break after break it is just frustrating and I needed to vent about it.


----------



## Wirtbowhunter (Jul 4, 2007)

I totally agree that their is some bad stuff coming our way, sorta the price we're all paying for hope and change. 

However I don't give this much time till this thread gets moved.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

God didn't make men equal, Sam Colt did !!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

It's only going get worse folks.


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

Time for a damn revolution to put our government back in place!


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

YankeeRebel said:


> It's only going get worse folks.


this is a huge understatement, its gonna get bad


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Elections have consequences!! What was over half of the voters in the country thinking?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

the reaper said:


> Time for a damn revolution to put our government back in place!


Speaking of a Revolution. imp2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKFKGrmsBDk


----------



## oakridgehunter (Feb 28, 2009)

Before Panic sets in check out snopes dot com and check out the nra/ila site about what has happened lately.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

so code the ammunition. problem solved.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

junker said:


> so code the ammunition. problem solved.




That's what I was thinking. I don't see a problem with coding ammo and keeping track of who is buying what. People need to realize that even criminals run out of ammo, and when they do they buy it at the same place that you do. Coding would just give the authorities a better way of keeping track.

Heck they already do this with black powder so why not ammo?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont like this at all. My basement is full of ammo nad reloading supplies. I can't see destroying it all. There is no way we can shoot it all up by 2011.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Hmmm I wonder if this is why hand loaders are having problems getting supplies around me.Getting supplies use to take days now it's weeks or more


----------



## loghopper (Mar 3, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> That's what I was thinking. I don't see a problem with coding ammo and keeping track of who is buying what. People need to realize that even criminals run out of ammo, and when they do they buy it at the same place that you do. Coding would just give the authorities a better way of keeping track.
> 
> Heck they already do this with black powder so why not ammo?


Are you sure? Do you want to pay double for your ammo? Do you really think scumbags will shoot each other with THEIR coded ammo? This is nothing more than big government control over you, and a gigantic tax on lawful citizens. I hope you re-think your stand on this. Even if you do not currently own a gun or go shooting, maybe someday you might. Do not give away your rights so quickly.


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

If they try to take our ammo away more than likely they will get more
sent their way faster than they want ....free ... :mg:


----------



## --deerslayer308 (Dec 24, 2008)

i live in Canada but i get all my relaoding suplies from Minot, because its so much cheaper, but i guess i can't any more, its like a slap in the face :set1_punch:


----------

